# 2013 OGF Rick Seevers & Dick Caudell Crappie Tournaments - REGISTRATION IS OPEN!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Delaware Lake & Alum Creek Reservoir 2013*​ 
*Due to the passing of OGF Staff members Rick Seevers (Misfit) and Dick "Puterdude" Caudell, we dedicate our annual crappie tournaments in their names and honor, and hope that everyone enjoys the event as much as they did. Rest in peace Rick and Dick.*​ 
*Alum Creek - Saturday May 4th 2013*
*Delaware - Saturday Sept 28th 2013*​ 

*Combined is back for 2013!! *After 9 years of successful tournaments and feedback, in 2012 we expanded the event in an effort to provide even more fishing opportunities, payouts and competition! We've also decided to shake things up a bit this year by running our spring tournament on Alum Creek, and moving our Delaware tournament to the fall. 2012 introduced the combined event option, which has returned for 2013. This continues to provide our tournament anglers with a variety of options, suited for both the novice to the seasoned crappie veterans.​ 
**CLICK HERE TO REGISTER**​ 

*Alum Creek Roster*​1. Ron Gibson - Fred Parrott
2. Tim Thuering Sr. - Tim Thuering Jr.
3. Kim Endsley - Josh Endsley
4. Darcie Briggs - John Burley
5. Kyle Dixon - Anthony Collura
6. John Finlaw - Partner
7. John Schaefer - Kenny Schaefer
8. Ben Graber - Darcy Whittaker
9. Troy Becker - Lonnie Henderson
10. Mitch Carpenter - Joe Snyder
11. Steve Cooper - Partner
12. Greg Rutschilling - Billy McGilvery
13. Dan Collier - Partner
14. Jason Koesters - Jeremy Landrey
15. Mike Yinger - Wes Janke
16. Rickey Gates - Todd Hicks
17. Bill Overla - Dan Hobbs
18. David Frey - Larry Smith
19. Richard Kuhn - Kathleen Kuhn
20. Myron Kramer - Nathan Parks
21. Aggie Edwards - John Rausch
22. Brian Hard - Wayne Cisco
23. Anthony Wright - Harold Hopkins
24. Abe Matuch - Mike Matuch
25. Matt Bowman - Curt Brunotte
26. Anthony Borda - Partner
27. Bronson Gundlach - Macey Gundlach
28. Joe Faber - Partner
29. Brian King - Mike Arnold
30. David Coones - Partner
31. Matt Dregallo - Partner
32. Paul Eldridge - Partner
33. Larry Lige - Partner
34. John Crouse - Partner
35. Abdussalam Elarossi - Partner
36. Sean Carlin - Partner
60. Brandon Smith - Paul Reverman​


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Paypal sent


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to keep you guys up so late...but wow, what a start!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Spots are going fast...1-10 are sold!!


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Paypal sent... Is there an updated list? Can't not believe that many people waited on here for 3 hours??? Crazy!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Gonna be a good year! If anyone needs a canoe this year let me know.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

19 so far...great to see a lot of familiar names year in and year out..keep em comin!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in just got signed up and payed! Shakedown do you have an updated list of payed entries?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I update the roster daily at the very least but in the first week or so multiple times a day. 22 spots filled!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys really need to checkout the Swim Rig vid on www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com. Word on the street is, each participant will be getting one with baits included.

I just don't know if he wants to take the risk of giving them to you guys at sign in rather than weigh in


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

That rig is awesome Josh! So realistic on the presentation! 
I can't wait to get mine! 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have convinced my wife to make a donation to the raffle. She has been a hairsytlist for 13 or 14 years and very good at what she does. She does men, women, and kids. She will be donating a gift certificate at each of the Tournaments for 1 free salon service. It has a 100 dollar limit or 1 visit limitation. One lucky guy may have the chance to bring home a pretty sweet deal to his significant other. It may help smooth over another day of fishing. You can check out her services here... www.salonlofts.com/rachel_cooper or if you do the facebook thing www.facebook.com/rachelcooperatsalonlofts Good luck everybody!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Steve!! If I came home from a fishing tournament with a $100 salon certificate for the wife, she could finally justify the boat payments 

Tell Rachel thanks!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminder, we open up registration for the single Alum Creek event on March 1st! If you plan on fishing combined, register before then and you'll still make the top half of the field!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I clicked on the "Click here to register" hyperlink, but do not see a way to register for only the Alum Creek event. Only option presented is the combined event.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It'll be up this evening and once it's available I'll make the announcement here.


----------



## BuckeyeBruno (Mar 1, 2013)

I just found this today and payed with paypal for a team. Is registration closed since it appears that the field is full? we wish to participate at both.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

field isnt full....shakedown just uses boat #60 for himself.

spots 25-59 are open!!


----------



## BuckeyeBruno (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh ok. Thanks for clearing that up. its a tad missleading.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I'm always the last one out, so I reserve boat 60 

Registration for Alum Creek only (non-combined) is now open!!!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks ShakeDown.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Just registered.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Registered..payment sent!


----------



## Captain T (Apr 13, 2005)

Why are some teams listed in red and others in black ?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The color is to designate the registration difference. Some teams have registered for the combined tournaments at both Alum in May and the Delaware Lake tournament this fall.

They, Alum and Delaware are both stand alone, separate events but there is a payout for the combined weight of both events to the top 5 finishing teams.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What do you guys think about fish cleaning? I know a lot of people don't want to mess with em and give their bags away etc. Thinking about setting up a cleaning station. Ideas? Opinions?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

MB...I'm not sure if the state has the facilities to accommodate fish guts, etc...

ONE MONTH FROM TODAY IT'S ON!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> MB...I'm not sure if the state has the facilities to accommodate fish guts, etc...
> 
> ONE MONTH FROM TODAY IT'S ON!!!


Well people were either dumping them in the dumpster or in my bucket when I wasn't looking  Year before last at Delaware there was a couple who was taking all the unwanted crappies. Didn't really have anyone last year that wanted em. Hate to see them goto waste. I'm gonna keep a closer eye on my bucket lol. I'd consider setting up shop to filet and bag them for folks but that's potentially a lot of fish to clean! Not sure I'd want to take that all on myself but I'd definitely lend a hand.

Prefishing starts this week for us


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Folks need to be more responsible and not discard dead fish. I'll make an announcement at weigh in encouraging participants to give them away rather than toss em.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

If there is anyone that doesn't want their fish, I would be willing to take any unwanted fish. I will clean them and donate them to the church or a charity or something.
I will be grilling burgers and dogs that day so I will be easy to find. I can bring a big cooler of ice and people can just dump their fish into the cooler if they do not want them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Just to confirm what Shakedown said earlier. EACH PERSON in the tournament will be receiving one of my unweighted 3 arm swim rigs, complete with 3 jigs and 3 -2.75 inch swimbaits. The Baits will be in a new color that has alot of flash that the crappie should really like.
Looking forward to seeing everyone there. The crappie bite at alum last spring was great so I expect lots of 10 fish limits and heavy weights this year.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

rutty said:


> If there is anyone that doesn't want their fish, I would be willing to take any unwanted fish. I will clean them and donate them to the church or a charity or something.
> I will be grilling burgers and dogs that day so I will be easy to find. I can bring a big cooler of ice and people can just dump their fish into the cooler if they do not want them.


Awesome! If you get a bunch and wanted to filet them there I'd love to lend a hand.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The day is fast approaching and it is time for me to start my plea for you to print and fill out your paperwork in advance of the tourney.

Bring it with you to registration and save us all some time please.

Thanks


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you are prefishing this tournament this far in advance, you are going to drive yourself crazy! - Warm, cold, warm, cold.... rain, dirty, rain, clean... ugh! - I don't know anything about this lake, so good luck to everyone out there! 
I have an angler coming from Cleveland to help guide me around!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds good, Maybe I will just bring my filet table that I am currently building for my camper and we can set something up. I won't have time to filet there because I will be grilling hamburgers for all to enjoy.




MassillonBuckeye said:


> Awesome! If you get a bunch and wanted to filet them there I'd love to lend a hand.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pullin the plug on pre-registration tonight! After which, we will only accept cash at the ramp the day of the event, and it will cost you an extra $10.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

If anyone wants to donate their fish on the day of the event I will be more than happy to clean those fish and we will have a fish fry on the Delaware tournament. I will bring my fryers and have fish for everyone.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ying6 said:


> If you are prefishing this tournament this far in advance, you are going to drive yourself crazy! - Warm, cold, warm, cold.... rain, dirty, rain, clean... ugh!


Yep. For those members fishing the Alum Creek tourney, current lake temp is holding @ 50F (8-10 deg below normal). If we get a quick warmup closer to tourney time it may trigger a mad dash into the shallows for those sows. Right now its a mess.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I fished the very first OGF Crappie tourny and had a blast. Me and my buddy were the dummies that showed up on plastic bass pontoon and had one heck of a ride at lauch!!! Lol. Anyhow, I have a real boat now so I'll definately be registering for the Dekeware tourny when it opens. If it wasnt my sons Bday, Id come to Alum and help out. Have fun all!!


Just an observation from some prior posts. I havnt read the rules this year so maybe its there but why not have a rule to penalize people for bringing dead fish to the scales? If your not going to keep them, release them alive!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Were going to scope out the lake some tomorrow. See just how ruined it its. probably do more driving around than fishing. Im totally guessing here but this will likely be a 2 to 20 tournament. Catch em in 2 ft to 20 ft. Just gotta find the big ones.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Going today? I will probably be out there at some point. I can tell you that the water is mud again! - Looks like if the temps continue to rise and the water clears the fish might cooperate. However, it is LATE for these fish already so who the heck knows what they will be thinking by next week.
All I know is I hope I can bring a couple fish to weigh in.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Newbreed and I will be out on Saturday.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fishslim has been aweful quiet lately....wonder if he is sandbagging or reading his saugeyes bedtime stories?


See you gents out on the lake this weekend. Josh bring me a few packs of 2.3 slush please


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

We need to figure out how to get the field full. This is money that should be in my pocket!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't gone out of my way to promote this for a reason (it's only on OGF), and will be completely satisfied if we go with what we got


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone posted it on Crappie.com also.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What's the address for Alum Creek lake? i want to see how far from Sharon, Pa it is.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the address for Cheshire market bait store. Only 1/4 mile from the ramp we will be using for the tourney.

5094 Cheshire Rd Galena, OH 43021

Sharon PA - 165 miles - 3hrs.

Hope you can make it, there will be some VERY nice crappie caught


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

One week from today.

Reminder - &#8226;Pre-fishing is allowed up until 24 hours before the event.

No Friday May 3rd pre-fishing

Don't forget your paperwork


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I may come check in at the ramp. That only means an additional 10 dollar donation to the field


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I know where slim has been but I'm not telling until after the tourney.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha the better question is where have YOU been with all those nice crappie?! Promise I won't tell a sole!.....



CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> View attachment 73941
> 
> I know where slim has been but I'm not telling until after the tourney.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

How many spots are still open? I know it's ramp only and cash but just wondering how many spots are available. We may also show up @ ramp and register.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Plenty of spots left. Just show up bright and early!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Right now looking at the forecast this is setting up to be the crappie tournament we have been waiting for. Warm and sunny all week leading up to it and fish still full of eggs. Every team will have a shot at the big fish and there should be lots of them over a pound brought in.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Indeed...I was out yesterday, and it should be a BLAST this saturday. Hoping to see some record weights brought in...

For those of you needing bait, I verified Cheshire Market will be open at 6 am on Saturday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

This, amongst other more monetary things is what's up for grabs this Sat


----------



## BuckeyeBruno (Mar 1, 2013)

Quick question that is not anywhere that I saw on here, do the fish have to be Alive at weigh in? We do not have a life well on the boat we are using.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

No they don't. A lot of guys weigh dead fish.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lotta teams pre-fishing right now and having a ball  Don't forget, the lake is off limits tomorrow to tournament anglers!


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> This, amongst other more monetary things is what's up for grabs this Sat


That looks nice! Anyone want to quess big fish weight on Saturday. I know last fall the big fish was close to 1.5lb or bigger...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am gonna go 1.9 It's gonna be a good day!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gonna be a full house tomm on Alum...

http://www.americanbassanglers.com/BWS/bws_eventinfo13.php?id=722


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Goodluck guys... hoping to see some big slabs coming out tmr...1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think there is also a second bass tourney out of the Hollenback ramp plus it the state free fishing weekend.

Everyone in our group needs to be reminded of a couple of the rules that have been violated to some degree in past events.

_&#8226;No fishing within 50 feet of an anchored competitor._ Tied up to a tree would be the same as being anchored.


&#8226;_A safe, courteous distance will be maintained while motoring (gas or trolling) and boaters must follow navigation restrictions for each venue, i.e., no wake zones, etc._

There is a bunch of NO WAKE areas of this lake including ALL of the lake North of the 36/37 bridge. Violations are grounds for possible disqualification.

Don't forget to bring your registration paperwork


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For those of you that have asked.

This is the form you need to bring to registration filled out please.

Thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy, I heard you are on the fish, how far away do we have to be from you and Joshy to be legal if you're not anchored?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Lundy,
Still want the number on them like last time?

Ron


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Lundy,
> Still want the number on them like last time?
> 
> Ron


Yes please.

there is a spot on the form for that.

Thanks


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Lundy - Out of curiosity, next year can we email these things to you in advance?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Lundy, I heard you are on the fish, how far away do we have to be from you and Joshy to be legal if you're not anchored?


John,

You heard wrong and don't worry the only time we will see each other is at the launch and weigh-in

The rules do not define a fishing distance unless anchored. They only state a _courteous distance _. I guess what is "courteous is left up to you which is scary on a bunch of levels


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> Lundy - Out of curiosity, next year can we email these things to you in advance?


We could probably do something along those lines except it has to be signed by each member of the team. Might be a bigger pain for some to get them signed and scanned than just bring it with them.

I use that paperwork as a ways of knowing you are there that morning and checked-in.

I will have plenty of extra copies with me in the morning. Many seem to forget them.

Thanks


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i am thoroughly tweaked about tomorrows blastoff. minnow breath!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice job by Brandon and crew as always. Rutty's food was very good also. Nice time had by all with alot of good fish caught. We will try harder at Delaware
congrats to Ricky and Todd.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

results??? i've already seen a picture of the big fish piggie


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye season starts today!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was a awesome day on the water we caught tons of fish all day. Just could not find the larger girls. Contrats to winners and to Newbreed (Mitch) on that whopper White Crappie. Thanks again to OGF and all involved in putting on a great tourney. And yes it is Saugeye time the shallow feed has started going to be fun.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats to Brandon on another great tournament! I can't wait till September @ Delaware. We had a great time as always. I can't thank everyone enough that works so hard to put together all of this. We placed 7th with 7.89lbs of fish. 

Congrats to Mitch with his hog of a big fish! Way to go man!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

What a great day! 
Another well done event Brandon and Kim.

Fairly windy at times but Alum offers so many finger bays to fish in (tis the season for it anyway).

There were a lot of fine fish that I saw at the weigh-in while I helped at the scales sink. 

Especially cool was the OGF Record Crappie Tournament "Big Fish" that Mitch brought to the scale! Congratulations again Mitch! [I meant to, but forgot to get a length on it while we had it at the sink] What did it measure?

Thanks to all who sponsored, and/or donated to the tourney! It means so much. 


And thank-you Josh for being willing to stick around and show me some tackle.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Another great tournament, thanks to everyone involved. It was fun putting some faces with the names. Can't wait till the fall tourney now!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Whew! After finally getting some much needed rest, results & summary have been posted! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1616467#post1616467


----------

